# Problema con un filtro pasa con tl071 sacado de Construyasuvideorokola



## Nelson All One (Nov 30, 2011)

Hola amigos bueno nos si este es el sitio para postear esto pero bueno  hoy hice el filtro para bajos pero cuando lo pruebo con mi tda2003 no suena  nada solo suena un Boooooooom!! quisiera saber por que de antemano amigos es mi 2do proyecto y me a dado muchos problema y acudo a ustedes para que me ayuden grasias les dejo unas fotos: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/20111129172603.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/20111129172603.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/20111129172944.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/20111129172615.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/20111129173139.jpg
Bueno estas son las soldaduras quedaron bien feas pero e revisado pero ninguna pega (cortocircuito) donde lo conseguí de aquí: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_filtrobass_car.php
Espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2011)

¿ No usas cable blindado ?  Si no , minimamente retorcelos un poco.

Ese Boooom es zumbido de 50 hz , fijate que no tengas alguna masa mal soldada o alguna pista de masa cortada !


Saludos !


----------



## Nelson All One (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok. amigo gracias, pero es que no suena nada, volví a probarlo pero ahora no suena el boom sino que suena la música pero distorsionada no suena los bajos como deber ser sino la música bien distorsionada y no le e puesto cable mayado


----------



## angelofwinter03 (Nov 30, 2011)

yo hice el mismo proyecto y al conectarlo resulto que sonaba igual... osea que no flitraba los bajos... y sabes cual fue mi problema???? pues... de la pasta que uno ocupa para que agarre la soldatura habian residuos y al parecer (no es primera vez que me pasa) es conductora cuando hay exceso de ella, asi que porque no pruebas  primero en darle una lavada con un cepillo de dientes que ya no uses con alcohol y me cuentas... eso si estas seguro que has conectado todo bien y las pistas no tienen contacto entre si... ah y se me olvidaba... el tda2003 no te sacara de apuros... yo lo uso con tda2040 en modo puente y aun asi no me da mucho volumen (si eso buscas), tienes que armar un ampli respetable para usarlo con ese filtro y otros mas... espero que te sirva de algo... ah... importante.... seria bueno que nos cuentes de que tipo de fuente estas alimentando.. no se... detalles para ver que te conviene mas... saludos!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2011)

¿ Están usando una fuente partida-doble de +12 / 0 / -12  ?


----------



## angelofwinter03 (Nov 30, 2011)

tiene que ser fuente sencilla porque es la versión para carro, en esa página hay dos versiones, una para fuente simétrica y otra para carro o con fuente asimétrica... he allí el detalle... por eso pregunto que fuente usas? esq... sí ocupas la misma fuente del tda2003... mmm... les cuento que esa versión tiene una "tierra falsa" y al conectar con algo que es de alimentación simétrica al mismo tiempo y de la misma toma pasa algo que no sabría explicar... es como sí los condensadores se cargar y se descargan es como un "tu tu tu..." será ese su problema? de paso alguien que me explique xq pasa eso xq yo no lo se, solo lo experimente y hasta que alimente el filtro con una fuente independiente a la del ampli se detuvo el problema


----------



## Nelson All One (Dic 1, 2011)

Hola amigos gracias por responder, bueno yo lo estoy alimentado con una fuente diferente de 12v 200mA es que en la pagina estoy haciendo el que es asimetrica el de 12v simple y cuando lo hice lo conecte con la fuente de el tda2003 sonaba raro como dijo angelo y bueno le puse una fuente diferente y ya dejo de sonar pero no me funciono pero hare la placa de nuevo y les cuento gracias por responder tomare en cuenta eso que me dijiste angelo sobre los residuos gracias de nuevo y cuando tenga tiempo hago este proyecto.


----------



## boris guillen (Dic 2, 2011)

yo la arme y ala primera me funciono fijate bien en las masas, que *HAYAS* conectado todo bien , soldaduras bien echas nada suelto revisa varias veces! ........


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

pregunto yo, como deberian sonar los graves? si crees que porque no te unden el estomago distorciona, tenes una distorcionada idea de como son las cosas.

los graves extremos es una moda, y como tal esta viciada por conveniencias, ya que si una audición comercial necesitas darle más grave indica que, tal como esta es el material original, si al reproducirlo le agrego o le quito lo estoy distorcionando.........

Asi que antes de hablar de distorción tan sueltamente, hay que conocer bastante de audio en todos sus aspectos una forma de darse cuenta que es una tonta moda es que nadie se queja de los medios ni de los altos, moda introducidas por los fabricantes de equipos de mala calidad para disfrazar sus falencias y como ha sido adoptada por masificación la propia gente les hace el caldo gordo+


----------



## angelofwinter03 (Dic 5, 2011)

toda la razón esos bajos extremos solo ocultan la mala calidad de esos equipos de sonido, la verdad da gusto poner una canción y oír hasta el mas mínimo y sutil sonido, hace poco arme un ampli 4.1 con tda2040 y me dio gusto escuchar sonidos de instrumentos que jamás hubiese escuchado con un sony genezy o como se escriba...
ja ja ja... volviendo al filtro... pues comienza de desde cero y trata de no alimentarlo con una fuente de esas chinas que venden en las tiendas que además de ser malas están mal reguladas y mal filtradas de seguro te meterá ruido, haste una fuente con un regulador 7812 y verás la gran gran diferencia con una china..


----------

